# 420 Choose Your Fighter (Embarassing Anime Fanart Edition)



## Null (Apr 20, 2018)

Choose your fighter!






1. Eric & Dylan (Columbine Killers)
Not to play by _your rules_, Eric & Dylan are a 1-vote, 2-man team who set the national spotlight on gun violence and American schools. Horrible bullies out to punish the innocent, or victims themselves?

2. Adolf Hitler (Chancellor of the German Reich)
Hitler was turned down from a prominent art school because his paintings frequently featured highly detailed buildings, but with almost no focus applied to human beings, animals, and little even to natural beauty. He was deferred to an architecture school due to his unusual passion for German classical structures, but ultimately ended up entering into the Great War as a message runner. His dissatisfaction with the German monarch and Germany's humiliating defeat set the stage for World War 2.

3. Towelie (South Park; a towel)
Towelie is an ordinary towel who only wants to get a _little_ high.


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Apr 20, 2018)

Aaaaaand right off the bat it's good ol' Adolf with 3 votes

EDIT:  nool tanks for teh upboat
im so proud


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Apr 20, 2018)

Towlie because all he wanted to do was get "a little high"


----------



## Ido (Apr 20, 2018)

Mine:


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Apr 20, 2018)

Null said:


> Hitler was turned down from a prominent art school


 And thus the journey of the school shooter with the best KD begins...


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 20, 2018)

Sure Eric and Dylan shot a bunch of unnamed kids, but Hitler orchestrated Kristall Nacht


----------



## Sidon's fleshlight (Apr 20, 2018)

I choose Eric and Dylan because they're "DA GAMERS XD".

Also, for those choosing Hitler, just so y'all are clear, you are only getting Hitler himself, not the Nazi army. He technically didn't kill anyone if you think about it, so he's kind of useless without the other men by his side.


----------



## Nekromantik (Apr 20, 2018)

Hitler has the highest body count, including himself.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Apr 20, 2018)

My boy Eric is gonna fuck your shit up.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 20, 2018)

I'd go with Towlie but they nerf'd his down+b in the last patch so I'll stick with my guns and go with Hitler


----------



## usernames can change now! (Apr 20, 2018)

Hitler's birthday is 4/20. It's not even a contest. He's basically Snoop Führer.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Apr 20, 2018)

It's 4/20 folks. You gotta vote for my boy Towlie.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 20, 2018)

Eric and Dylan might be hilariously edgy and crazy inept, but they've got guns. Checkmate, Hitler.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 20, 2018)

i chose hitler because he did nothing wrong


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 20, 2018)

Sidon's fleshlight said:


> I choose Eric and Dylan because they're "DA GAMERS XD".
> 
> Also, for those choosing Hitler, just so y'all are clear, you are only getting Hitler himself, not the Nazi army. He technically didn't kill anyone if you think about it, so he's kind of useless without the other men by his side.


He was  decorated WWI veteran and probs had a higher kill count than a couple of school shooter nerds


----------



## Sidon's fleshlight (Apr 20, 2018)

Cricket said:


> He was  decorated WWI veteran and probs had a higher kill count than a couple of school shooter nerds


But how do we know what his kill count is? We have solid proof that Eric and Dylan killed 13 people, along with becoming An Heroes.


----------



## Arkangel (Apr 20, 2018)

Honestly, Hitler looks like someone you can chill with and have it not feel awkward.


----------



## Robotron (Apr 20, 2018)

Adolf Hitler is the best anime protagonist.


----------



## Tetra (Apr 20, 2018)

gotta go with Towelie.
It's nice that the others have a higher body-count, but that's not all that counts.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 20, 2018)

Sidon's fleshlight said:


> But how do we know what his kill count is? We have solid proof that Eric and Dylan killed 13 people, along with becoming An Heroes.



According to wikipedia Hitler capped out at 3 Quintilian


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 20, 2018)

Mein Führer


----------



## Audit (Apr 20, 2018)

Hitler was an accomplished writer whose work still inspires countless Arabs to this day. How can I choose anyone else?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 20, 2018)

Tetraphobia said:


> gotta go with Towelie.
> It's nice that the others have a higher body-count, but that's not all that counts.



towelie could outsmoke all three of those niggas combined.


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## stets (Apr 20, 2018)

All of these characters really went off the rails in their final seasons, so none of the above, sadly.


----------



## CausticMinory (Apr 20, 2018)

I vote for towelie for the simple reason that will always remind you to bring a towel then ask if you wanna get high. Neither of the other choices are that considerate.


----------



## Room312 (Apr 20, 2018)

Gotta go with the man with a final plan


----------



## wheeliescootermain (Apr 20, 2018)

Is wobbling with the Columbine duo allowed? I'd rather not be helplessly shot to 999% and then sent flying off the stage.


----------



## LofaSofa (Apr 20, 2018)

This is gay.


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 20, 2018)

Kawaiicaust


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 20, 2018)

I'll bring in my cool OC group, the Khmer Rouge.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Apr 20, 2018)

Well it depends on the map, towelie loses in Afghanistan because of the towlie-ban they have there.


----------



## MrTroll (Apr 20, 2018)

I voted for Eric and Dylan because at least they're real, unlike the Holocaust and Towelie.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 20, 2018)

Yo who secrey character?!?


----------



## odius (Apr 20, 2018)

have to go with the boyz for the edge factor


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 20, 2018)

Memeanon said:


> i chose hitler because he did nothing wrong


Neither did Dylan and Eric


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Apr 20, 2018)

Went with the Columbine Combo cause they'll make fighting area in the original DOOM engine first to get some practice in.


----------



## AshitPie (Apr 20, 2018)

This poll is racist smfh... add a black person or face my lawyer.






You have been warned.


----------



## registereduser (Apr 20, 2018)

Towelie is mah nigga.


----------



## Toxinophile (Apr 20, 2018)

Columbine kids and Hitler can die (proven via suicide). Towlie's wool body does not share the same feeble mortality as them.


----------



## smackpops (Apr 20, 2018)

Hitler is cool n good.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Apr 20, 2018)

When fighting to protect the future of our people and white children don’t forget to bring a towel.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Apr 20, 2018)

I think it's obvious who I'd vote for.

Towelie.

Not sure what makes you guys think I'd vote for anyone else.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 20, 2018)

>No McVeigh


----------



## W00K #17 (Apr 20, 2018)

Obviously it's towelie. He's the only one that has never an hero'd, and he never forgets to bring a towel. Has anything anyone's ever heard about Hitler or the Columbrahs led them to believe they'd be smart and prepared enough to always remember to bring a towel? Hell no brah. They'd forget to bring a towel for sure.

EDIT: also thanks for reminding me, my degenerate wookie ass completely forgot it's 4/20, and i haven't even gotten high yet today. Gonna take care of that on the porch right the fuck now.


----------



## Terror Rism (Apr 20, 2018)

i would have voted for hitler if he made doom maps of the art schools he got rejected from


----------



## IAmNotDavid (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm a fucking weeaboo so of course I voted for the towel.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 20, 2018)

Arkangel said:


> Honestly, Hitler looks like someone you can chill with and have it not feel awkward.


I wasn't sold until the pinstripe suit.


----------



## :thinking: (Apr 20, 2018)

Towelie. His rendition of "Funky Town" was fire, yo.


----------



## Haltmann (Apr 20, 2018)

Towelie has a wife and child and has been consistently successful in his life goal at getting a little high. Gonna have to go with him on this one.


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 20, 2018)

I always go with Hitler. You just can't go wrong.


----------



## Zaryiu (Apr 20, 2018)

I choose the one that was a soldier


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 20, 2018)

Arkangel said:


> Honestly, Hitler looks like someone you can chill with and have it not feel awkward.




Vegetarians are a bit suspicious.


----------



## Terrorist (Apr 20, 2018)

hitler may have killed my polish niggas but he sure loved to get high, happy birthday from beyond the grave breh. i will not remember this post.


----------



## SugarSnot (Apr 20, 2018)

Did you know that if you beat the game with Hitler getting only _Perfect_ rankings you'll get the True End where Hitler goes back in time and gets into art school?


----------



## Tookie (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Red Hood (Apr 20, 2018)

2/3 of these choices an heroed. So...you wanna get high?


----------



## Doctor Stan (Apr 20, 2018)

The right answer is clearly Towelie, do you know how many uses for a towel there are?


----------



## Pony Horn (Apr 20, 2018)

There's lots of little kids named Eric and Dylan. The few people who have named their kid Adolf usually end up having to go to court to explain. That's badass.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Apr 20, 2018)

Room312 said:


> Gotta go with the man with a final plan


He was Austrian!

1488 Blaze It.


----------



## Tallest Irk (Apr 20, 2018)

A towel is definitely more versatile than the other contestants (see the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy).

But you can't top the fuhrer with his crew:


----------



## Medicated (Apr 20, 2018)

Can I go with gender flipped?


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## j666 (Apr 20, 2018)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> View attachment 431131







how dare u violate the sanctity of our holiest of days


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Apr 20, 2018)

j666 said:


> View attachment 431140
> 
> how dare u violate the sanctity of our holiest of days



Your clocks fast or mines slow.


----------



## Near (Apr 20, 2018)

Wtf why isnt Hitler winning


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 20, 2018)

Hitler deserves a win! I mean he's the guy who killed Hitler. Then again he also killed the guy who killed Hitler.


----------



## Purple Man (Apr 20, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> Wtf why isnt Hitler winning


Eh, it won't be first time he lost. At least this time it wouldn't be against the communists.


----------



## Bad Times (Apr 20, 2018)

I voted Hitler because Hitler with a luger could probably still get a higher (heh) score. Towlie would only be good for cleaning the cum stains the school shooter fanboys would leave.


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 20, 2018)

Hitler has a 60ml/1 K/D ratio; Eric and Dylan just 13/2. You do the math.


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 20, 2018)

The führer was kawaii as fuck


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 20, 2018)

If we're just getting Hitler, then it's gotta be Towelie. 

Hitler was a shit strategist.


----------



## LazloChalos (Apr 20, 2018)

Hitler, just for the incel vibes.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 20, 2018)

Can you plz add Mr. Sulu to the poll?  Okay so he's a Nip fag with a history as a serial abuser of adolescent boys. But at least he's no Hitler.


----------



## SJ 485 (Apr 20, 2018)

Eric and Dylan were forward-thinking warriors, nay, VISIONARIES who set the stage for modern conflict as we know it. Their regime is producing a new generation of STRONG children, Hitler wishes his eugenics program was as effective as theirs.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Apr 20, 2018)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> View attachment 431131





j666 said:


> View attachment 431140
> 
> how dare u violate the sanctity of our holiest of days





Ebonic Tutor said:


> Your clocks fast or mines slow.


It's 3:11 here.

You both are lying and should be sent off for reeducation.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Apr 20, 2018)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> It's 3:11 here.
> 
> You both are lying and should be sent off for reeducation.



Time, like math, is hard.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 20, 2018)

Columbine? Shit KD compared to hitler, he got 6 gorillion to 1


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Apr 20, 2018)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> Time, like math, is hard.


That is why you must concentrate.


----------



## UW 411 (Apr 20, 2018)

Towelie.
Towels, much like the stoner's ability to MacGyver a bong out of anything in their vicinity are incredibly versatile.

Towels do a lot for us. Towels can toga, they can turban, they can curtain, they dry wet things...

Hug a towel today.


----------



## Black4STA (Apr 20, 2018)

Sleep well, sweet prince.
At least you tried


----------



## Von Clausewitz (Apr 20, 2018)

Gutpuke said:


> The führer was kawaii as fuck


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 20, 2018)

Spl00gies said:


> Towelie.
> Towels, much like the stoner's ability to MacGyver a bong out of anything in their vicinity are incredibly versatile.
> 
> Towels do a lot for us. Towels can toga, they can turban, they can curtain, they dry wet things...
> ...



Towelie is also kawaii. Extracting some sympathy each time his drug habit causes wacky hijinks.


----------



## JohnLenin (Apr 20, 2018)

Eric and Dylan uwu​


----------



## James Howlett (Apr 20, 2018)

Klebold and Harris plz:


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 20, 2018)

Eric & Dylan will spitroast my fucking corpse in Jim Laheys liquor trailer.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy Birthday Adolf Hitler!


----------



## Lady of the House (Apr 20, 2018)

Sorry, but Hitler didn’t actually kill anyone but himself so I gotta go with the boys on this one


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Apr 20, 2018)

I think Hitler is the right choice because he is still alive to this day and he is real unlike Towelie


----------



## James Howlett (Apr 20, 2018)

Holden Caulfield said:


> Sorry, but Hitler didn’t actually kill anyone but himself so I gotta go with the boys on this one


You made the right choice, but Hitler was an infantry corporal in WWI so he might of actually killed some people.


----------



## SadClownMan (Apr 20, 2018)

Sorry Adolf but I gotta go with Eric and Dylan.


----------



## Diabeetus (Apr 20, 2018)

The obvious choice is Hitler. No question.

Yeah, Eric and Dylan have guns, but Hitler has the power to trigger someone with his gaze. He can shell shock anyone on sight. Hitler has the power of _being Hitler_. Like an SJW would say, "He's literally Hitler!"


----------



## BlueSpark (Apr 20, 2018)

I went with Eric and Dylan. 

I don't know the context behind the anime character so I can't judge how powerful they are, but if the joke is that they're just a towel in human form then obviously they'd be useless.

Hitler, despite spearheading the most destructive war in human history, was just an old man with a lot of health issues. I'm not sure whether he's even personally killed anyone (maybe he did when he was actually in the army in the first World War, no idea).

Eric and Dylan, however, are a proven quantity and are armed in the picture in the OP.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Apr 20, 2018)

Hitler was a pretty nice guy in the Preacher.
Plus you can’t forget Hipster Hitler.


----------



## WC 027 (Apr 20, 2018)

Stoned towel, because he's apparently the only one who procreated (a towel baby)


----------



## Ozul (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm sorry but I cannot join in this thread I unfortunately signed a contract with D.A.R.E. in 5th grade so unless anyone knows how to void that I cannot partake in the marijuanas.


----------



## Sable (Apr 20, 2018)

I went for Hitler because he has the best style and lives on as an insult.


----------



## Mellorine (Apr 20, 2018)

Had to give it to the Columbine fucks for old time's sake.  1999 was a rough year to be a highschool goth, but the truth is having your trenchcoat banned makes your trenchcoat cooler.  (Even if you still look like an idiot for wearing one to highschool at all.)

Besides, they've got guns.  Hitler knew to outsource the bomb making to people who knew what they were doing, though.


----------



## Gorgar (Apr 20, 2018)

Towlie because he can’t die from blood loss.


----------



## An Ghost (Apr 20, 2018)

While Towelie is voiced by my favorite porno director/Louie CK masturbation expert, Vernon Chatman

I’m gonna have to give it up for my boi Hitler. In a lot of fights his support attack: Blondi strike! Has saved my ass.


LazloChalos said:


> Hitler, just for the incel vibes.
> View attachment 431167


>commanding an army of 6 gorillion lady dancers
>incel




Party time Hitler


Spoiler: Topless nazis


----------



## OgreSan (Apr 20, 2018)

The up smash towelie has is pretty reliable in tight corners. 

Plus, the shit recovery the two boys and Hitler have gives towelie an edge in battles of attrition. He can literally glide off the wind to return to a stage while the other ones need shitty little double jump strats.


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Apr 20, 2018)

An Ghost said:


> While Towelie is voiced by my favorite porno director/Louie CK masturbation expert, Vernon Chatman
> 
> I’m gonna have to give it up for my boi Hitler. In a lot of fights his support attack: Blondi strike! Has saved my ass.
> 
> ...


Those are some nice tits on the right


----------



## Lusiak (Apr 20, 2018)

Definitely Eric and Dylan.
Sorry uncle Adolf.


----------



## I Exist (Apr 20, 2018)

Second hardest decision I have ever had to make in my life but I gotta say Hitler because he had the highest kill count, as most people have already said.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 20, 2018)

Gotta give it to the birthday boy, though it was a tough choice.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Apr 20, 2018)

Uncle Adi every time.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Apr 20, 2018)

going with hitler because he had the most shit going on


----------



## jewelry investor (Apr 20, 2018)

God was literally with Eric and Dylan.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Apr 20, 2018)

Towelie, and my reasoning is this:

The Columbiners were a couple of weenie kids who gotted their fee fees hurted or something.  MAYBE if they lived a bit longer they would have had more finesse and art to their slaughter, I stead of "point shoot and laugh".  There was no epic shoot out, they An Heroed.  Weak.

Hitler was falling apart at the end.  If he had had the strength of his own convictions, he would have stayed the course until the Allies pried his evil ass out of his chair.  Instead he RAN.  Nope nope nope.

Towelie is a stoner.  I work at a head shop and lemme tell ya, there is nothing more creative, more ingenious, more adaptive, more tenacious then a stoner trying to build a rig or roll a blunt.  Ever see a stoner take some tin foil and an apple and build a bitching bong?  How about when they use a two liter and some screws and a bucket of water to build a banging gravity bong?

Stoners are the type to take an old junker and build a nuclear bubbler pipe.  Don't discount their smarts and evil just because they look all loose and have the munchies!


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Apr 20, 2018)

Eric and Dylan as pic related


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Apr 20, 2018)

RIP Uncle Adolf
He was a good boy, he dindu nuffin, he liked painting and animals 
Oh, and could bayonet the other 3 nerds in a heartbeat


----------



## gumboman (Apr 20, 2018)

hitler wanted to free my race from british cocksuckers.

go seig heil my nigga


----------



## Sissy (Apr 20, 2018)

A year ago i would have said Hitler, but something about those 2 boys is just so dang charming

(Fan video made by anime fan, equivalent to anime fan art)


----------



## Rhysuu (Apr 20, 2018)

You can infinite combo with Eric and Dylan by making Dylan grab the opponent as soon as Eric releases and vice-versa


----------



## Very Honest Content (Apr 20, 2018)

Towelie's backstory is being _seriously _undersold in the OP.

Hitler was spawned by a Jew and Eric and Dylan only got away with what they did because their parents were too busy hitting the oxycodone.

Time to get only a little high...


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 20, 2018)

To be fair, out of all the choices, Towlie's the only one that didn't kill himself.


----------



## FemalePresident (Apr 20, 2018)

If Eric and Dylan are a team, why can't we get Hitler with Himmler or Hess?


----------



## Antipathy (Apr 20, 2018)

Hitler was a big stoner and had better training and hardware than Eric and Dylan. He was a decorated infantry corporal in WW1 and almost certainly directly killed more than thirteen people. Towelie, while the most versatile and durable, lacks offensive capacity.

Hitler also has his powers of being literally Hitler, triggering everyone. Eric and Dylan would probably be swayed by his speeches and then it's three people versus Towelie.

Hitler wins.


----------



## ASoulMan (Apr 20, 2018)

Proud Hitler main here


----------



## Haltmann (Apr 20, 2018)

Also it hasn't been pointed out yet but Towelie is invincible in Fractured But Whole when you fight him. Can't beat a man with infinite health.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 20, 2018)

It's too bad we don't have Weed-chan instead of Towelie.


----------



## Sammy (Apr 20, 2018)

While I got the feels for Hitler being a failed artist, I gotta give it to Eric and Dylan if for no other reason than if The 'Farms had existed in '99 they'd totally have accounts here.


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 20, 2018)

Sidon's fleshlight said:


> I choose Eric and Dylan because they're "DA GAMERS XD".
> 
> Also, for those choosing Hitler, just so y'all are clear, you are only getting Hitler himself, not the Nazi army. He technically didn't kill anyone if you think about it, so he's kind of useless without the other men by his side.


He has to be a somewhat decent fighter. I mean he killed Hitler after all.


----------



## OJ 473 (Apr 20, 2018)

Voted Towlie since you lack an anime Snoop. Anime Kanye will have to do.


----------



## LN 910 (Apr 20, 2018)

Surprised Towlie's so popular at the moment.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 20, 2018)

Unlike the rest Hitler was in an anime


----------



## Fougaro (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## PantsFreeZone (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm pretty happy that I pushed Mein Fuhrer over the top with my vote.

Happy 4/20.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 20, 2018)

Cricket said:


> Sure Eric and Dylan shot a bunch of unnamed kids, but Hitler orchestrated Kristall Nacht
> View attachment 430993


Kristall Nacht sounds so classy, like a expensive liquor they advertise around Christmastime.



SugarSnot said:


> Did you know that if you beat the game with Hitler getting only _Perfect_ rankings you'll get the True End where Hitler goes back in time and gets into art school?
> 
> View attachment 431084


Maybe it's like that Devilman comic where the demon made Hitler hate jews.


----------



## VoidMachine (Apr 20, 2018)

Voting Hitler because he had way more of a body count. Also more charisma then the school shooters. They shot up a school because nobody liked them.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Apr 20, 2018)

Arkangel said:


> Honestly, Hitler looks like someone you can chill with and have it not feel awkward.


Aw that day where me and Hitler were playing FIFA world cup 2014.
Unfortunately a bug removed my best player (Neymar) and I lost worse than france to him. 
At least he let me pet his dog, he was a chill dude.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 20, 2018)

Voted for the boys because they're all-American gun enthusiasts standing up against government funded wastes like public school.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Apr 20, 2018)

Towelie. The other guys killed themselves like a bunch of pussies.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 20, 2018)

Really when you think about what a waste of tax dollars the average public school student turns into the Columbine Shooters actually saved us all money even after the cleanup costs.


----------



## Lady of the House (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Unsuspecting Koala Bear (Apr 20, 2018)

happy bday hitler !

i picked towelie cause im weak


----------



## mdrop22 (Apr 20, 2018)

This isn't even a question for me. Towelie 100%. He just wants to get a little high. Eric and Dylan are faggots, Hitler lost a war and then killed himself like a faggot.


----------



## SwanDive (Apr 20, 2018)

So my choices are between two edgy teenagers, a drug addicted degenerate towel, and one of the most powerful leaders in human history? 

Tough one


----------



## Hodor (Apr 20, 2018)

Towelie. The others threw in the towel ans shot themselves.


----------



## Yop Yop (Apr 20, 2018)

Ido said:


> Mine:


Mine Fuhrer?


----------



## Antipathy (Apr 20, 2018)

Hitler killing himself actually proved something, considering how many attempts there were on his life.

ONLY HITLER CAN KILL HITLER.


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 20, 2018)

As of now, why isn't Hitler winning?
Seriously, I thought this was a community of sensate people.


----------



## Stock Photo James (Apr 20, 2018)

Snoop Dogg or no vote.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Apr 20, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> As of now, why isn't Hitler winning?
> Seriously, I thought this was a community of sensate people.


God-damned Naz-Bol Russian bots hacked the election!.


----------



## Nikachu (Apr 20, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> As of now, why isn't Hitler winning?
> Seriously, I thought this was a community of sensate people.



Hitler is mein bby


----------



## Slamerella (Apr 20, 2018)

I choose to not these three options.
Instead:



Happy 28th anniversary, Fire Emblem.


----------



## negativlad (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy birthday, memorial, and Weed Day, to the combatants.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 20, 2018)

My Towel will rape Hitler lmao.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Figuratively Stalin (Apr 20, 2018)

Eric and Dylan were supreme edgemasters that an heroed and Hitler was a supreme autist that an heroed. Towelie for the win.


----------



## Pablo Birmingham (Apr 20, 2018)

To hell with the Columbine twinks.

Hitler lacked both strategy and tactics, crucial for a fighter.

Towelie would be kicking ass and not even realize it. He stays so high he would be that character off the Bugs Bunny cartoons that sleep walks through a construction site, walking on high-rise beams without falling, walking across a busy street without getting touched.


----------



## drain (Apr 20, 2018)

hitler best girl


----------



## Meat Pickle (Apr 20, 2018)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Can you plz add Mr. Sulu to the poll?  Okay so he's a Nip fag with a history as a serial abuser of adolescent boys. But at least he's no Hitler.


I may be late but Sonichu should also have been on the list.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Apr 20, 2018)

Wait a sec, this isn't another one of those threads where you shitpost? Darn!



Spoiler


----------

